# Portmaster Man Page Missing portmaster.rc Info



## ikbendeman (Oct 12, 2010)

Since I started using FreeBSD, make, ports-mgmt/portupgrade, et cetera... but I've always loved ports-mgmt/portmaster except for some of it's default behaviors. So I have always used /etc/portmaster.rc, or more recently /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc to configure portmaster to work the way I like it to, such as using --no-confirm -D. The portmaster(8) man page used to list all the options available for portmaster.rc but for some reason, newer versions of the man page have it removed and I cannot seem to find it anywhere. I have found, by searching the forums, some of the options, but I was wondering where I could find a comprehensive list of all options available for portmaster.rc as the options are somewhat unpredictable, so it's not as if I can just figure them out without some sort of reference... and does anyone know why, on earth, this section was removed from the man page in the first place?


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 12, 2010)

I guess the old version of the man page is available online here but even this one is missing some of the options, like the portmaster.rc equivalent of the --no-confirm command line option... and does anyone know what happened to it in the new man pages? I've tried to find a man page for portmaster.rc itself and there is none. Also how can I make the link portmaster(8) work... There is a man page for it online but its not in the base system, its under "FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE and Ports"...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.sample, don't you?


```
$ pkg_info -W /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.sample
/usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.sample was installed by package portmaster-3.0
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2010)

Use [pman=..] for port manuals.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 13, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I have a /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.sample, don't you?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I looked in /usr/local/share/examples for one. Thank you! I still think it's weird that it's not in the man page anymore though... maybe there's a reference to portmaster.rc.sample in the manpage that I missed though... and thanks for the [p man]


----------

